# Water pump install



## gtoearl (Dec 21, 2009)

Well, I finally got my 389 engine rebuilt and ready to install. I haven't put the water pump on yet as I saw I needed new divider plates. It's been so long since I took the engine apart that I am a little confused on the water pump bolt configuration. I know there is 3 studs and 5 bolts. Does anyone have a good picture of the water pump installed so I can make sure I have the bolts and studs in the correct place? thanks guys:seeya:


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

The 3 studs go on the bottom of the timing chain cover from the pass side on across.

1967 gto 8 bolt water pump pictures - Bing Images

Torque to 15 Ft. Lbs.


----------



## gtoearl (Dec 21, 2009)

I went and ordered some new bolts and studs... mine were looking kind of sad.... One more question.. I have a tri power and with the two alternator brackets, I thought they bolted to the top bolt of the water pump....hence, a stud may be needed...any thoughts?


----------

